
Coping with discouragement - raganwald
http://www.theliteraryplatform.com/2012/08/coping-with-discouragement/
======
pmjordan
This doesn't mention the distinction between criticism and discouragement.
Damning, but valid criticism can sound a lot like the dismissive reactions in
the article, if not phrased constructively. Sometimes crap is just crap and
you're best off accepting it, figuring out why, and starting over.

I also try to avoid telling people about stuff I'm working on or have made if
I don't expect them to be in a position where they can realistically give me a
useful, actionable opinion. The stoic "I'll show them!" thing (for me) works
in small quantities. But it can really wear you down over time, particularly
from people you care about. Some people just don't seem to understand why
you'd even bother to try with creative endeavours, let alone pour your life
into them.

